# the mother of all dubsteps has begun



## hey look a train! (Mar 9, 2015)

well i love dubstep and well i figured there might be others that do too, so i figured if you have the tech and you make your own dubsteps post em here, any badass drops you would recommend? post em'! hell if you can beatbox like a god post that too...
any who here is my personal favorite dubstep so far:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIl-NKORqk4&index=3&list=RDweeJl7cVA8M


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Mar 9, 2015)

We have a music section for users to share their music and all that


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Mar 10, 2015)

Why are furfags so obsessed with dubstep? Like why is it never pop, punk, rock, or rap or something? Okay maybe not rap, furry rap sounds horrible.


----------



## BRN (Mar 10, 2015)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Why are furfags so obsessed with dubstep? Like why is it never pop, punk, rock, or rap or something?





> pop, punk, rock, or rap



Because it's been two decades since 1995, yo'.

Keanu Reeves is fifty years old.


----------



## Machine (Mar 10, 2015)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Why are furfags so obsessed with dubstep? Like why is it never pop, punk, rock, or rap or something? Okay maybe not rap, furry rap sounds horrible.


I love rock, some forms of rap, and electronic music.

Then again I'm not a furry but who knows if that's a factor.

however i also like a fuckton of weird music and I'm probably the only person here who thinks vaporwave is cool.


----------



## hey look a train! (Mar 10, 2015)

chef don't judge i thought... well still i like everything bass boosted because i listen to things through a modified stereo so the sub woofer makes everything sound more... how to say violent...


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Mar 10, 2015)

Remind how the sound of transformers having sex counts as music again? 

http://weknowmemes.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/no-skrillex-mac-is-not-an-instrument.jpg


----------



## hey look a train! (Mar 10, 2015)

i am laughing so hard right now


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 10, 2015)

Skrillex is alright, but make mine metal. Anyone can use a macbook to make music. It takes talent to sing, play guitars, or drum effectively.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Mar 10, 2015)

I like dubstep.

Excision is the only person in the world, who knows, how to really make good dubstep.


In the last time, Im more into metal.

End.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Mar 10, 2015)

[





LazerMaster5 said:


> Anyone can use a macbook to make music. It takes talent to sing, play guitars, or drum effectively.



That's what i thought...until i started looking into recording and the use of a DAW. It turns out to be really complicated and can really expand on things that you can do...but not with dubstep. unfortunately what I'm talking about is mostly for orchestral compositions and other such. Dubstep is not that hard to create.

Anyway in the end i both agree and disagree with that statement. In the end its about mastering both sides of the craft which can be equally rewarding and hard.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Mar 10, 2015)

Dont say, that its easy to make dubstep, that makes me really really angry!
NO! it is not easy!
There are millions of reasons, why and I hate this kind of disscussions, because I have to do them too often, but here are a few dubstep fans around, which can explain it to you.


----------



## hey look a train! (Mar 10, 2015)

i will never be able to make a dubstep, first off i cant time anything and i think there would be too many sounds to keep track of at once


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Mar 10, 2015)

X_Joshi_X said:


> Dont say, that its easy to make dubstep, that makes me really really angry!
> NO! it is not easy!
> There are millions of reasons, why and I hate this kind of disscussions, because I have to do them too often, but here are a few dubstep fans around, which can explain it to you.



Have you ever looked into making dubstep?
Most DAWs come with various things to make dubstep. The most memorable that comes to mind for me is the wub machine.
Honestly, the science and engineering going into it is tricky, however, dubstep is just as easy as any other music genre for a DAW. 
Only difference is technicality.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Mar 10, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> Have you ever looked into making dubstep?
> Most DAWs come with various things to make dubstep. The most memorable that comes to mind for me is the wub machine.
> Honestly, the science and engineering going into it is tricky, however, dubstep is just as easy as any other music genre for a DAW.
> Only difference is technicality.



Im not talking about some kind of crap or shit dubstep made with magix music maker.
Im talking about persons like Excision or Daitsik. Downlink or even Pegboard nerds.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Mar 10, 2015)

Here's a personal favorite by Savant. RED CLAW

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbMT7UI36tQ


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Mar 10, 2015)

X_Joshi_X said:


> Im not talking about some kind of crap or shit dubstep made with magix music maker.
> Im talking about persons like Excision or Daitsik. Downlink or even Pegboard nerds.



I did say that the engineering towards making it without software like pro tools was difficult, that i understood. 
I'm still new to the industry and it won't be too long now before i start college, forgive me if i am not the most educated on the subject.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 10, 2015)

I never said dubstep is not music. Dubstep is as much music as rap is, and while some of us prefer other genres, it is still music nonetheless. Also, metal is more impressive live, considering how dubstep is made almost entirely electronically, while metal shows use raw analog sound.


----------



## Taralack (Mar 10, 2015)

Moved.. what is it with newbies and not reading subforum descriptions


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Mar 11, 2015)

shteev said:


> I hate that argument. It is absolutely not easy to make music digitally, because at it's core, it's still music.
> 
> Do you tell digital artists that they're not real artists, too? Because you'll get laughed at



I make music digitally myself, i don't have a good Daw like FL, protools or magix. But neither less i got a working program that works fine, yes i agree, making music digitally can be difficult (unless you record everything then it gets somewhat easier since you don't need to score down the virtual instruments) . All i was saying was that digital dubstep is not that much harder than making anything else.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Mar 11, 2015)

Its not harder no and nobody said that. But its not easier too, and thats the point.


----------



## Demensa (Mar 12, 2015)

I think the most difficult thing about making dubstep/brostep is the precise audio engineering and making your own synths/editing samples.
The basic musical ideas aren't usually that difficult to grasp (though they may be intricate, especially leaning towards the side of brostep), it's just the textures that are most important.  I actually think that making quality dubstep would be significantly more intensive than writing and recording different types of rock music, especially when you might _want_ a lo-fi sound.



Machine said:


> however i also like a fuckton of weird music and I'm probably the only person here who thinks vaporwave is cool.



I like the _aesthetics. _And the idea of vaporwave from an artistic perspective.

But for regular listening I tend to want something where there's enough change from the original song that's sampled to be original and interesting.
Then again I've only listened to entry-level stuff like Macintosh Plus...


----------

